# Did Judas perform the signs of an apostle?



## thekingsknight (May 20, 2007)

What do think, yes/no?
Why?


----------



## SRoper (May 20, 2007)

Yes, I think so, as those signs belong to the office of apostle and not to the faith of the person who holds the office.

For support I would appeal to Matthew 23:2,3:

"The scribes and the Pharisees sit on Moses' seat, so practice and observe whatever they tell you--but not what they do. For they preach, but do not practice."

Christ affirms that the Pharisees hold a legitimate office of teaching, but he also calls them hypocrites and places them outside of salvation. I'm sure someone else can find some better support; I taught on Matthew 23 last week, so it was fresh in my mind.


----------



## Devin (May 20, 2007)

In John 11, Caiaphas, as a high priest who sought to kill Jesus, correctly prophesied the death of Jesus and what it would do (gather the children of God scattered abroad). The Scripture is clear in saying that Caiaphas did not do this of his own accord (thus it was supernatural), and yet he hated Jesus and wanted him dead. 

I believe the example of Balaam illustrates this point as well: the Spirit can give gifts and use unsaved people for His purposes.


----------



## thekingsknight (May 20, 2007)

So, from your points, are you then saying that the signs were "conferred upon" & not an "inner working"-am I reading you correctly?
Good points btw.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 20, 2007)

You can "have" the Holy Spirit and be almost a Christian.


----------



## thekingsknight (May 21, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> You can "have" the Holy Spirit and be almost a Christian.


Hi! Long time. Explain


----------



## jenney (May 22, 2007)

Matthew 7:21-23


> “Not everyone who says to Me, ‘Lord, Lord,’ shall enter the kingdom of heaven, but he who does the will of My Father in heaven. Many will say to Me in that day, ‘Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in Your name, cast out demons in Your name, and done many wonders in Your name?’ And then I will declare to them, ‘I never knew you; depart from Me, you who practice lawlessness!’



Judas will apparently not be the only one to have performed wonders without actually knowing the Lord.


----------



## Devin (May 22, 2007)

Whoa. I'm surprised that one wasn't posted earlier. Good point.


----------



## thekingsknight (May 22, 2007)

jenney said:


> Judas will apparently not be the only one to have performed wonders without actually knowing the Lord.



You guys are pretty sharp. 
So, we have people performing wonders w/o being saved. How do you suppose they're able to do this?
Note: Continue to give scriptural evidence to support your thoughts.
Thanks.


----------

